# Bare Knuckle Pickups Warpig vs Seymour Duncans JB



## kylendm (May 29, 2010)

Ok this isn't a buying thread this is a real VS thread. We're testing pickups to see what they sound like against eachother. These two pickups are some of the sought after passive pickups on the market. I never really gave a chance to listen to each other A/Bed though but now I have and I am sharing it to everyone.

Here's what we got.

Baron K88 and Mesa Traditional 4x12




Settings

Lead Channel



Clean Channel



Master Settings




Pickups.

Bare Knuckle Pickups Warpig




Seymour Duncans JB




Guitars





Ibanez JEM7VWH vs Ibanez SA160bk

Now for a little personal review before the clip...Sike let me know what you think. 

-First set in the clip is chugs. It goes back and forth between the Warpig and then the JB. 
-Then we have a little riff and that's the JB then the Warpig. 
-Last is a clean clip that is the Warpig vs JB.

It might take a second two load up when you click on the link since the file is a little large because it's a .wav file. This way we can hear it at it's best quality.

Ok ok here's the fucking clip . 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3602793/Warpig%20vs%20JB.wav

By the way guys. Let your ears decide not the price tag.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 29, 2010)

The warpig is more even while the jb is a bit harsher. Of course, these are different guitars, and it would work better if it was the same guitar to see the pup differance and not the guitars plus pups differance.

But warpig definatly gets my vote


----------



## Edroz (May 29, 2010)

not a very accurate A/B comparison when the pickups are in two different guitars with different wood types.

FWIW, i'm a big fan of both the JB and Warpig when used in the right guitars


----------



## kylendm (May 29, 2010)

Yeah I know man. I just wanted to get something quick and easy out.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 30, 2010)

The difference is EQ. Cut some lows and boost the high-mids and highs a bit on the Warpig (before distortion) and you'll have a much better comparison. Although I suppose you could argue that the Warpig is designed to have more lows while the JB is designed to have more high-mids. As it stands, the JB wins this one hands-down. It's much clearer, especially in the chord work, more vocal, has more character, cuts better.

Nice!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 30, 2010)

Dude, I really am very appreciative of this clip cause this comparison is exactly what I wanted. However, this was executed poorly. You could've simply said Warpig, then have the clip, the JB and have the clip. I can barely here the change overs cause there's no stop, so I have no friggin clue which is which. I know you said the Warpig is first so call me an idiot but I'm getting a bit lost keeping track while listening. And btw, they sound very very similar. The JB has always been my favorite pickup but so many have been recommending BKP lately.


Rev.


----------



## kylendm (May 30, 2010)

I'll fix it up with the order and say which is which later. Cool?


----------



## Fred (May 30, 2010)

Nice idea, but different body woods, different body shapes and sizes, different neck woods, different tremolos and different hardware? Not exactly an A/B. My Kramer and my RGA32 are both mahogany-bodied and maple-necked, and even acoustically it is instantly recognisable which one is which. Try the same again with different pickups in the same guitar and you've got yourself an A/B comparison!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 30, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> The difference is EQ. Cut some lows and boost the high-mids and highs a bit on the Warpig (before distortion) and you'll have a much better comparison. Although I suppose you could argue that the Warpig is designed to have more lows while the JB is designed to have more high-mids. As it stands, the JB wins this one hands-down. It's much clearer, especially in the chord work, more vocal, has more character, cuts better.
> 
> Nice!



It doesnt make much sense to hear the differance in pups if you eq differently for each pickup And i personally dont think the harsh scratchyness of the jb sounds better at all. But once again, different strokes


----------



## sevenstringj (May 30, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> It doesnt make much sense to hear the differance in pups if you eq differently for each pickup And i personally dont think the harsh scratchyness of the jb sounds better at all. But once again, different strokes



Boost the right upper frequencies with the Warpig and I wager you'd get the same scratchiness. Or, turn down the right upper frequencies with the JB and you'll probably lose some of the harshness.

You could spend a lifetime and a shitload of money finding the "right" pickup that perfectly complements your amp... or can get an EQ and get almost any pickup to work well with your amp.


----------

